# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Hack] Simple to use map hack

## sosoez

10/24 control game update
(If you use the previous 1.85gb, replace D2RAssist.exe in any folder with the file in 1.85g)

The lazy small file version of the map is fully open (this is the self-hosted Hong Kong and Taiwan server does not require the 1.85GB old D2)

10/24 google ver 1.0.66606
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Qjk...ew?usp=sharing

step
Open MAPAsist.exe (there is a small program with no screen, Diablo 2 remake, plug-in appears when opening the TAB map display version.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Replace all small files with this local service version Run once 3.Local(1.85G).bat and then run maphack.bat
(local server + 1.8G Diablo 2 old version 1.13)

Google Drive - Quota exceeded


step 1
Unzip any directory

Step 2
Start D2RMaphack.bat in the D2RMaphack folder

Step 3
On Diablo 2 remake, go out and open the map display, then the plug-in will appear in the upper right corner

140 error vc c++ 2015 dow

http://drive.google.com/file/d/137rP...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## greatscott

> The latest small file version of the map is fully open (I created a server that does not require 1.8GB Diablo 2 old version 1.13)
> Google download
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jS0...ew?usp=sharing
> 
> step
> Open D2RAsist.exe (there is a small program with no screen, Diablo 2 remake, plug-in appears when opening the TAB map display version.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> (local server + 1.8G Diablo 2 old version 1.13)
> 
> ...


I tried the small file version and it works. Anti-virus program didn't say anything. Thank you!

----------


## JRuss

i downloaded the small file version but i dont see D2rmaphack.bat in there. which link is that in?

----------


## BenTon

Can any mod validate this?

----------


## sosoez

only open D2RAsist.exe enjoy

----------


## JRuss

it loaded river of flame once and showed where hellforge was. but then got stuck on river of flame it would even show river of flame when i was in town and when i exited d2 until i closed the d2assist. wouldnt work again after multiple close and retries so not sure what happened

----------


## JRuss

actually it does appear to be working sorry. sometimes you have to open options in game to get it to show. and its slow when entering a new level. but it does work. ty

----------


## d3snorter

It appears that Blizzard patched D2R and has broken the map hack.

----------


## toadskin

Hi sosoez,
Would you please update this map hack for D2R version: 1.0.66606?
Your D2(1.85GB) local server is an useful idea.
Thank you.

----------

